# Upward Sweep Picking



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I didn't have time to get into the details of muting in 2 minutes. Basically, you need to pay close attention to left and right hand muting (especially with high gain). 

Lift off each finger after you play the note, and mute that open string. To get good at it, you need to repeat these motions over and over. Then one, day, it will be like HEUREKA, I have found it!


----------

